# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  М-11 для НКЛ-26

## dutic

Всем добрый вечер.Делаю копию двигателя М-11 для аэросаней НКЛ-26 в М 1х25.Может у кого есть хорошая информация(фото,чертежи)по карбюратору и генератору для этого мотора?Буду безмерно благодарен.Заранее спасибо.
Фото на Радикале:
http://s60.radikal.ru/i168/1005/a8/866109b4ccae.jpg
http://s005.radikal.ru/i209/1005/b9/914b5321f9a0.jpg

----------


## Carrey

http://www.airwar.ru/other/bibl/u2_tech.html
http://engine.avias.com/issues/58/pics/pg30pc08big.jpg
http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ruwiki/655335
http://walkarounds.airforce.ru/avia/...m-11/index.htm
http://igor113.livejournal.com/76255.html

----------


## dutic

Спасибо!Хороши фото с последней ссылки.

----------

